# Wifi doesn't work with proxy



## Jakob95

My school has a Wifi that is encrypted with a proxy, and there is no way for me to be able to use it. I can connect to the Wifi, and use apps like Mail, Opera Mini, Google Voice(Used to work but since yesterday does not wok on the school wifi anymore). Other apps such as the web browser do not work because they require you to input a proxy. Well I have a HTC Incredible 2 and on my phone if you go to proxy settings in the Web Browser you are able to input the Wi-Fi Proxy host and port, which I do and it still doesn't work. I then downloaded the app ProxyDroid and that doesn't work as well, I also tried the PAC and that also didn't connect. I know this isn't just my phone as I had the same problem on my HTC Incredible 1, LG Ally, and tons of other custom ROMs on this phone. Also nobody in my school that has any Android phone is able to connect to the Wifi. But on the iPhone's/iPod Touch the school wifi works perfectly and it accepts the proxy. What am I doing wrong?

My school's host name is Proxy, and its port is 8002. I can either use that or the PAC which is http://proxy.nycboe.org/proxy.pac .


----------



## jellybellys

You forgot to tell your school that it doesn't work and they need to fix it right away...


----------



## Jakob95

The guy in charge of the computer system doesn't even care, he just tells me to get an Iphone


----------



## yarly

Try Opera mobile and enter your proxy by going to opera:config in the url bar and enter it under the configuration for proxies there. Opera Mobile works differently than most Android browsers and you mentioned opera mini works so there's a good chance it will as well.


----------



## Jakob95

yarly said:


> Try Opera mobile and enter your proxy by going to opera:config in the url bar and enter it under the configuration for proxies there. Opera Mobile works differently than most Android browsers and you mentioned opera mini works so there's a good chance it will as well.


Well I want all my apps to work on the internet. I need to get Google Voice to work on the wifi once again, and tons of other apps.


----------



## yarly

Sometimes you cant get everything you want









It would probably work with some iptables routing and trickery, but that's an awful lot to explain and may not even work.


----------



## Jakob95

yarly said:


> Sometimes you cant get everything you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably work with some iptables routing and trickery, but that's an awful lot to explain and may not even work.


I just don't understand why it works on iPhone and not Android...


----------



## yarly

You would have to know how the clueless hack of an IT person at your school set it up in order to know that.


----------



## Jakob95

Maybe the way my school does it is it only allows Iphone/Windows Computers/ Mac Computers to connect to the school wifi. Maybe I can spoof my mac address or something on my Android and make it like an iPhones?


----------



## jellybellys

Jakob95 said:


> Maybe the way my school does it is it only allows Iphone/Windows Computers/ Mac Computers to connect to the school wifi. Maybe I can spoof my mac address or something on my Android and make it like an iPhones?


Or file a complaint with your school...

Tell them: "Pardon my french, but you're an a*hole... an a*hole!"


----------



## yarly

OSX and iOS under the hood, work nearly the same as Linux (as they are Unix based) so it was probably something unintentional. Probably just clueless IT guy that doesn't even know how the network is set up and it works by "magic" and wouldn't know how to fix it even if he tried.


----------



## Jakob95

So is there a way I can do anything on my phones part to make it work?


----------



## drdobsg

ProxyDroid is what you want. Try changing the settings around. Although you probably don't care any more since school is probably over.


----------

